# Shtypi dhe politika > Aktualitete shoqërore >  "Skënderbeu, hero i katolikëve"

## Akili-A

Deputeti i Kuvendit të Kosovës, Gëzim Kelmendi, e ka quajtur Gjergj Kastriot Skënderbeun hero të katolikëve dhe jo hero kombëtar.
Kelmendi, e argumentoi këtë se në shekullin 15, në kohën kur ka vepruar Skënderbeu, nuk kanë ekzistuar kombet.
Katolikët e kanë heroin e tyre  Skënderbeun. Në shekullin 15 nuk kanë ekzistuar kombet dhe luftërat janë bërë për çështje fetare, tha deputeti Kelmendi, në një Show Televiziv.
Ai gjithashtu ka dyshime në prejardhjen e heroit kombëtar për shkak të nënës së tij dhe ekzistencës së shumë kombeve në Shqipërinë e asaj kohe.
Kelmendi, gjithashtu tha se pajtohet që të ndërrohet historia shqiptare duhet të ndërrohet.
Ai ka thënë se pajtohet se Turqia nuk ka qenë okupator i Shqipërisë, por vetëm ka sunduar me këtë vend dhe si e tillë duhet trajtuar si vend mik.
Ne kemi bashkësunduar me Turqinë dhe për këtë duhet të ndryshohet historia. Edhe ashtu historia që mësohet në shkolla nuk është shumë e vërtetë, tha deputeti Kelmendi. /Gazeta Express/

----------


## dielli1

keti deputetit,mbiemri nuk po ju pershtat'ka mire,sepse KELMENDASIT e vertete kan qene trima e te pamposhtur perball osmanve neper shekuj.Porse ky far"kelmendasi"qenka perzier me faren turke dhe si i tille,kishte me qene mire qe ta heqe mbiemrin,ngase nuk qenka kelmendas...
  Te kesh mbiemrin Kelmeni,dhe te flasesh fjali te tilla nuk shkojne bashk.

   Arberor ishe,e ne turk u shnedrrove
shkele ETERIT TANE,e vellazerine harrove.

...Per nje kacidhe,nderrove fe,
per nje pellemb toke,shite Atedhe. 

  O kush te thasht ty e tetjereve si tyShqipetar
ne vatrat e tyre lindeshin gjithmone gomar....

----------


## benseven11

> Deputeti i Kuvendit të Kosovës, Gëzim Kelmendi, e ka quajtur Gjergj Kastriot Skënderbeun hero të katolikëve dhe jo hero kombëtar.
> Kelmendi, e argumentoi këtë se në shekullin 15, në kohën kur ka vepruar Skënderbeu, nuk kanë ekzistuar kombet.
> Katolikët e kanë heroin e tyre  Skënderbeun. Në shekullin 15 nuk kanë ekzistuar kombet dhe luftërat janë bërë për çështje fetare, tha deputeti Kelmendi, në një Show Televiziv.
> Ai gjithashtu ka dyshime në prejardhjen e heroit kombëtar për shkak të nënës së tij dhe ekzistencës së shumë kombeve në Shqipërinë e asaj kohe.
> Kelmendi, gjithashtu tha se pajtohet që të ndërrohet historia shqiptare duhet të ndërrohet.
> Ai ka thënë se pajtohet se Turqia nuk ka qenë okupator i Shqipërisë, por vetëm ka sunduar me këtë vend dhe si e tillë duhet trajtuar si vend mik.
> Ne kemi bashkësunduar me Turqinë dhe për këtë duhet të ndryshohet historia. Edhe ashtu historia që mësohet në shkolla nuk është shumë e vërtetë, tha deputeti Kelmendi. /Gazeta Express/


Nuk kane ekzistuar kufij,por kombet kane ekzistuar,
(bashkesi njerzish qe flasin te njejten gjuhe dhe kane te njejten kulture)
Turku eshte futur me ushtri dhe nuk quhet okupator????Quhet mik????
Ne nje pjese te deklarates se tij Kelmendi shprehet qe nuk kane ekzistuar kombet.
Pastaj bie ne kontradikte me veten kur shprehet qe ne Shqiperi ka pasur  shume kombe.

----------


## Fishtani1

> Nuk kane ekzistuar kufij,por kombet kane ekzistuar,
> (bashkesi njerzish qe flasin te njejten gjuhe dhe kane te njejten kulture)
> Turku eshte futur me ushtri dhe nuk quhet okupator????Quhet mik????
> Ne nje pjese te deklarates se tij Kelmendi shprehet qe nuk kane ekzistuar kombet.
> Pastaj bie ne kontradikte me veten kur shprehet qe ne Shqiperi ka pasur  shume kombe.


- Po i bjen qe as serbet nuk ishin pushtues ne vitin 1912 kur e pushtuan Kosoves. Kemi qeverisur edhe bashke me shkijet mashallah deri ne vitin 1989.
- Si shpjegohet qe Serbet (kataliket apo me sakte ortodokset) dhe Osmanet (myslot) ishin aleate kunder Skenderbeut dhe Janos hunyadi?, mund ta kujtojme betejen e dyte tu Kosoves...ku  serbet qafirat u rreshtuan me Myslot.
- Nuk ishte vetem Skenderbeu qe luftoi por gjitha fiset shqiptare, njihen figurat te njohura i madhi Leke Dukagjini, Vrana Konti, Gjergj Arianiti etj.
- Skenderbeu me fisnike tjere shqiptare kane luftuar edhe ndaj katolikeve tjere si Venidikasit apo Francezet, pa permendur ortodokset, shkijet qe ishin aleatet e myslove.

----------


## benseven11

Nuk e ke kuptuar keq ate qe kam shkruar.
Ne postin tim,i kam vene pikepyetje......
Kelmendi eshte shprehur qe turqit nuk kane qene okupator.
Turqit kane qene okupatore .E thjeshte fare.
Kombet kane ekzistuar,Kelmendi thote nuk kane ekzistuar.
Kelmendi duhet te shkoje ne shkolle te mesoje histori dhe gjeografi.

----------


## Fishtani1

> Nuk e ke kuptuar keq ate qe kam shkruar.
> Ne postin tim,i kam vene pikepyetje......
> Kelmendi eshte shprehur qe turqit nuk kane qene okupator.
> Turqit kane qene okupatore .E thjeshte fare.
> Kombet kane ekzistuar,Kelmendi thote nuk kane ekzistuar.
> Kelmendi duhet te shkoje ne shkolle te mesoje histori dhe gjeografi.


Ne fakt je ai qe ke keqkuptuar.  :buzeqeshje: 
Une te mbeshteta ne pohimin tend o Benseven, prandaj te citova duke shtuar edhe argumente te tjera.

----------


## angmokio

Po mire Skenderbeu eshte hero i katolikeve apo jo? Nuk mendoj se  Kelmendi ka bere ndonje deklerate te padegjuar deri me sot.

----------


## Fishtani1

> Po mire Skenderbeu eshte hero i katolikeve apo jo? Nuk mendoj se  Kelmendi ka bere ndonje deklerate te padegjuar deri me sot.


Sigurisht qe jo.
Nuk eshte vetem  Skenderbeu, por jane gjithe fiset shqiptare qe per here u bashkuan ne numer te madh ne vitin 1443. Ne ate kohe pothuajse gjithe fiset shqiptare ishin me shumice Katolike e Ortodokse.
Nuk kane luftuar vetem ndaj Osmaneve por edhe ndaj grupeve tjera sa ishte ne krye Skenderbeu.
Per vete faktin, qe serbet (ortodokset) u bene aleat me Osmanet, apo shpesh edhe venedikasit me Osmanet. Kjo tregon qe secila etni ka luftuar per territoret dhe interesat e tyre.

----------


## Plaku me kostum

> Sigurisht qe jo.
> Nuk eshte vetem  Skenderbeu, por jane gjithe fiset shqiptare qe per here u bashkuan ne numer te madh ne vitin 1443. Ne ate kohe pothuajse gjithe fiset shqiptare ishin me shumice Katolike e Ortodokse.
> Nuk kane luftuar vetem ndaj Osmaneve por edhe ndaj grupeve tjera sa ishte ne krye Skenderbeu.
> Per vete faktin, qe serbet (ortodokset) u bene aleat me Osmanet, apo shpesh edhe venedikasit me Osmanet. Kjo tregon qe secila etni ka luftuar per territoret dhe interesat e tyre.


Per territor dhe per interesa. Bravo.

----------


## angmokio

> Sigurisht qe jo.
> Nuk eshte vetem  Skenderbeu, por jane gjithe fiset shqiptare qe per here u bashkuan ne numer te madh ne vitin 1443. Ne ate kohe pothuajse gjithe fiset shqiptare ishin me shumice Katolike e Ortodokse.
> Nuk kane luftuar vetem ndaj Osmaneve por edhe ndaj grupeve tjera sa ishte ne krye Skenderbeu.
> Per vete faktin, qe serbet (ortodokset) u bene aleat me Osmanet, apo shpesh edhe venedikasit me Osmanet. Kjo tregon qe secila etni ka luftuar per territoret dhe interesat e tyre.


Nuk ju pergjigje pyetjes sime. Eshte e pamohueshme qe Skenderbeu eshte hero i katolikeve. Mos harro kontribution e Papes qe furnizoi me arme e luftetare Skenderbeun. Mos harro qe te gjitha burimet e hershme  mbi Skenderbeun vijne nga teologe katolike. Po ashtu mos harro se te gjithe arbereshet e Italise i ke katolike.

----------


## detiad

E keqja e shqiptarve ashte se kur moren pamvarsin, duhej te pastronin shqipnin nga turko arabet, dhe kur hyni demokracia duhej tu tregohej vendi komunistave.
Sot turko mongolet dhe ish komunistat po na shkatrrojne kombin, dhe askush nuk vepron!!!!

----------


## Antiproanti

> Deputeti i Kuvendit të Kosovës, Gëzim Kelmendi, e ka quajtur Gjergj Kastriot Skënderbeun hero të katolikëve dhe jo hero kombëtar.
> Kelmendi, e argumentoi këtë se në shekullin 15, në kohën kur ka vepruar Skënderbeu, nuk kanë ekzistuar kombet.
> Katolikët e kanë heroin e tyre  Skënderbeun. Në shekullin 15 nuk kanë ekzistuar kombet dhe luftërat janë bërë për çështje fetare, tha deputeti Kelmendi, në një Show Televiziv.
> Ai gjithashtu ka dyshime në prejardhjen e heroit kombëtar për shkak të nënës së tij dhe ekzistencës së shumë kombeve në Shqipërinë e asaj kohe.
> Kelmendi, gjithashtu tha se pajtohet që të ndërrohet historia shqiptare duhet të ndërrohet.
> Ai ka thënë se pajtohet se Turqia nuk ka qenë okupator i Shqipërisë, por vetëm ka sunduar me këtë vend dhe si e tillë duhet trajtuar si vend mik.
> Ne kemi bashkësunduar me Turqinë dhe për këtë duhet të ndryshohet historia. Edhe ashtu historia që mësohet në shkolla nuk është shumë e vërtetë, tha deputeti Kelmendi. /Gazeta Express/


Kelmendi eshte fundamentalist islamik...
Cdo deklarate tjeter e tij do te ishte ne kundershtim ne ideologjine e tij dhe te atyre si ai, arabofileve radikale dhe me ide primitive te mesjetes.

Mediat ne Kosove dhe ne vise shqipetare duhet ti bojkotojne radikalet e tille dhe t'mos ju ofrojne platformen per shperndarjen e propagandave te tyre primitive dhe antishqipetare. Edhe ne boten me demokratike askush nuk i ftone njerez te tille radikal neper emisione televizive. Te tille fundamentalista radikale bojkotohen nga cdo medium serioz i vendeve demokratike. 
Perjashtur rastet e ndonje konflikti te rende ose rastet e dhunes dhe terrorizmit, ku jane te involvuar.

----------


## angmokio

> Kelmendi eshte fundamentalist islamik...
> Cdo deklarate tjeter e tij do te ishte ne kundershtim ne ideologjine e tij dhe te atyre si ai, arabofileve radikale dhe me ide primitive te mesjetes.
> 
> Mediat ne Kosove dhe ne vise shqipetare duhet ti bojkotojne radikalet e tille dhe t'mos ju ofrojne platformen per shperndarjen e propagandave te tyre primitive dhe antishqipetare. Edhe ne boten me demokratike askush nuk i ftone njerez te tille radikal neper emisione televizive. Te tille fundamentalista radikale bojkotohen nga cdo medium serioz i vendeve demokratike. 
> Perjashtur rastet e ndonje konflikti te rende ose rastet e dhunes dhe terrorizmit, ku jane te involvuar.


Te gjykosh dike duke thene ky eshte radikal e dikush tjeter fundamentalist pa thene arsyet perse eshte shume banale. Urdhero e na thuaj pse zoteria me siper eshte radikal me ide primitive?

----------


## Antiproanti

> Te gjykosh dike duke thene ky eshte radikal e dikush tjeter fundamentalist pa thene arsyet perse eshte shume banale. Urdhero e na thuaj pse zoteria me siper eshte radikal me ide primitive?


Sepse ne prononcimet publike, dy apo tri qe i kam shikuar apo lexuar vete, ka perfaqesuar ide identike me ato te fundamentalisteve islamik...
Dhe jo vetem kaq, i njejti keto ide te perbashketa me fundamentalizmin mesjetar islamik i demonstron qartazi edhe permes dresscod-it apo simboleve tipike, siq eshte  p.sh. mejkrra, si dhe terminologjise perkatese.


Le ta shohin edhe te interesuarit tjere, se per ke behet fjale...
Mos t'mendojne se behet fjale per nje shqiptar (deputet) te rendomte te Kosoves.
Shumica absolute e shqipetareve te Kosoves nuk jane si ky.





Shembull i rastit:



> Dhjetor 21, 2012
> 
> Kelmendi, të enjten në një debat në emisionin “Jeta në Kosovë”, e kritikoi Avokatin e Popullit, Sami Kurteshi, se nuk ka qenë i interesuar në gjendjen e të drejtave të njeriut në vend por më shumë ka shërbyer si “_avokat i homoseksualëve_”. 
> 
> Debati diskutonte tolerancën e orientimeve seksuale pas rastit të demolimit të skenës së Kosova 2.0, më 14 dhjetor. 
> ...
> 
> Deputeti Gëzim Kelmendi tha se “më së paku ka nevojë Kosova për edukim seksual”.
> 
> ...


Ne gati cdo vend demokratik dhe ku funksionon shteti ligjore per prononcime te tilla, sindoms nga nje pozite me pergjegjesi te tille publike, jo vetem qe denohesh por edhe nuk mund ta vazhdosh karrieren e metutjeshme politike.

----------


## Plaku me kostum

> Nuk ju pergjigje pyetjes sime. Eshte e pamohueshme qe Skenderbeu eshte hero i katolikeve. Mos harro kontribution e Papes qe furnizoi me arme e luftetare Skenderbeun. Mos harro qe te gjitha burimet e hershme  mbi Skenderbeun vijne nga teologe katolike. Po ashtu mos harro se te gjithe arbereshet e Italise i ke katolike.


Mos po sugjeron ti ndajme heronjt tane sipas feve? 
A nuk duhet te krenohet nje katolik/ortodoks Shqiptar per Ismail Qemalin? Apo ta quajm Hero Mysliman?

----------


## angmokio

> Sepse ne prononcimet publike, dy apo tri qe i kam shikuar apo lexuar vete, ka perfaqesuar ide identike me ato te fundamentalisteve islamik...
> Dhe jo vetem kaq, i njejti keto ide te perbashketa me fundamentalizmin mesjetar islamik i demonstron qartazi edhe permes dresscod-it apo simboleve tipike, siq eshte  p.sh. mejkrra, si dhe terminologjise perkatese.
> 
> 
> Le ta shohin edhe te interesuarit tjere, se per ke behet fjale...
> Mos t'mendojne se behet fjale per nje shqiptar (deputet) te rendomte te Kosoves.
> Shumica absolute e shqipetareve te Kosoves nuk jane si ky.
> 
> 
> ...



Dmth te jesh kundra homoseksualeve quhesh radikal me ide primitive?

----------


## angmokio

> Mos po sugjeron ti ndajme heronjt tane sipas feve? 
> A nuk duhet te krenohet nje katolik/ortodoks Shqiptar per Ismail Qemalin? Apo ta quajm Hero Mysliman?


Ismail Qemali nuk sakrifikoi per kryqin por per flamurin Shqiptar.

----------


## angmokio

Miliona qytetare te Parisit ne protesta kundra homoseksualeve.



Edhe keta radikale me ide primitive jane? Ah kur u bene fshataret e Kosoves te pranojne b*thshklymat  para qytetareve me te civilizuar te botes ky eshte kulmi. :Mos:

----------


## Plaku me kostum

> Ismail Qemali nuk sakrifikoi per kryqin por per flamurin Shqiptar.


Cfare Sakrifikoi Skenderbeu per Kryqin qe ska Sakrifikuar Ismail Qemali per gjysem henen?
Skenderbeu luftoi per Vendin e vete. 




> Sepse ne prononcimet publike, dy apo tri qe i kam shikuar apo lexuar vete, ka perfaqesuar ide identike me ato te fundamentalisteve islamik...
> Dhe jo vetem kaq, i njejti keto ide te perbashketa me fundamentalizmin mesjetar islamik i demonstron qartazi edhe permes dresscod-it apo simboleve tipike, siq eshte  p.sh. mejkrra, si dhe terminologjise perkatese.
> 
> 
> Le ta shohin edhe te interesuarit tjere, se per ke behet fjale...
> Mos t'mendojne se behet fjale per nje shqiptar (deputet) te rendomte te Kosoves.
> Shumica absolute e shqipetareve te Kosoves nuk jane si ky.
> 
> 
> ...


Ku jeton ti?


> Dmth te jesh kundra homoseksualeve quhesh radikal me ide primitive?


Te jesh kundra pederave ste ben radikal dhe primitiv, te mohosh Skenderbeun si hero kombetar te ben radikal, injorant.

----------


## Archon

> Nuk ju pergjigje pyetjes sime. Eshte e pamohueshme qe Skenderbeu eshte hero i katolikeve. Mos harro kontribution e Papes qe furnizoi me arme e luftetare Skenderbeun. Mos harro qe te gjitha burimet e hershme  mbi Skenderbeun vijne nga teologe katolike.* Po ashtu mos harro se te gjithe arbereshet e Italise i ke katolike*.


Cfare flet bre,arbereshet ishin ortodokse,ndersa sot pas shume vitesh presioni jane bere "uniate",pra ortodokse qe kane pranuar papen e Romes si drejtues.

----------

